# Free Betta Avatars!



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey guys! I'm willing to edit any of your photos of any of your fish and make them into avatars! Just leave the basic info with your picture like it's name and if you have a preference for what the picture should look like (ex: color, font, theme, etc.) I love getting requests for these, they really are fun and I'm happy to do them for you! Thanks for reading! Here's an example of what your avatar would look like:


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

TDP and the letters maroon, with stars.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

You want it to say "TDP"? I'm just checking, I don't wanna get anything mixed up


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

His name is Tie dye patriot but TDP is short lol


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's TDP! I hope you like it!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Aww. I <3 it


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

What kind of little symbols do you have?


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey. If you can do "Maya". 
Thanks.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

finnfinnfriend said:


> What kind of little symbols do you have?


Squares, cirlces, ovals, triangles, hearts, stars, lightning bolts, peace signs, musical notes, flames, clouds, raindrops, animal paw prints, arrows, buttons, mustaches, smiley faces, cartoon animals, and butterflies. :-D


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's Maya! I hope you like it!


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

Thats awesome! I love it. Thank you. I really like music, just bought some new cds today. Perfect-o. Thanks HelloThere123Betta. 
http://www.bettafish.com/member.php?u=28585


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

tehee can you do a avatar of my beloved betta, Miyavi? He was my first one..


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello there, I would love to have one with my current Avi, and I don't know what to pick for a theme, I can leave it up to you..Is that ok?? His name is Sammy..


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

Can you do one of Dakota?


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

I dont care what theme you do. I like to let the artist be who they are and not who i want them to be. Because in a way it is your art that you are making for other people. Thanks.


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

Can you do Isis? Sorry about the terrible pic.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Can you put stars on it and have it say Finn in some type of masculine font please?


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's Miyavi! I hope you like it! Sorry that it's kinda small.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's Sammy! I hope you like it! It's a very pretty picture!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Can you do Honeycomb for me? I would love it! I have a TON of pics of him in my albums, so I would appreciate it if you could pick a picture you like best, (Preferably a high quality one)

Oh and surprise me on the icon, whatever one you think looks best!  

I <3 these!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey! Here's Dakota! I think it turned out pretty cute! 

Also, if anyone wants me to redo their avatar if you didn't like the way it turned out just tell me.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I will be uploading some new pics of Honeycomb in my Albums right now too so, you will have more to pick from


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh okay  I might do a couple and see which one turns out best because I can't decide which picture to use


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

HelloThere123Betta said:


> Oh okay  I might do a couple and see which one turns out best because I can't decide which picture to use


Ok whatever you want  Just finished uploading some more :-D


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Isis is done! I hope you like it! Next is Finn!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Here is Finn's finished photo! I hope you like!


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

HelloThere123Betta said:


> Isis is done! I hope you like it! Next is Finn!


I love it!:-D


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

I couldn't decide which one I liked better so I'll link both edits of Honeycomb!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

HelloThere123Betta said:


> I couldn't decide which one I liked better so I'll link both edits of Honeycomb!


He's AMAZING! THANK YOU!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

HelloThere123Betta said:


> Here is Finn's finished photo! I hope you like!


I love it! Thank you so much!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm glad you guys liked them!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

HelloThere123Betta said:


> Here's Miyavi! I hope you like it! Sorry that it's kinda small.


Thank you so much. They all look great!


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Chewbacca


----------

